# Masahiro "MS-8" stainless steel



## N1ghtwalk (Sep 20, 2017)

Anyone know anything about this steel? I was browsing on ebay and came across some Masahiro knives using this steel. Can't seem to find any more information on it, hrc or anything.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 21, 2017)

most of masahiro's steels are either propriatery or renamed versions of common steels... some are the latter, but they have exclusive rights to them up to a certain tonnage, which makes the barrier to entry rather great for other companies wanting to use these steels, effectively achiving the same result as being 100% exclusive.


----------



## N1ghtwalk (Sep 22, 2017)

JBroida said:


> most of masahiro's steels are either propriatery or renamed versions of common steels... some are the latter, but they have exclusive rights to them up to a certain tonnage, which makes the barrier to entry rather great for other companies wanting to use these steels, effectively achiving the same result as being 100% exclusive.



Thanks for the response. Makes sense, so this steel is comparable to vg10 or swedish you think? I don't want to bother buying a "cheaper" knife if it performs that way. And very little information is to be found about them.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 22, 2017)

I honestly don't pay much attention to masamoto steel types and would need to look into it to be able to give you an answer... I don't have a lot of free time today, but if you can email me about it, that will help me remember to look into it... sorry. It's harder when I'm in Japan and not at my desk.


----------

